# Recoveries



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

So what recovery is everyone using? Any horror/miracle stories?

I've been in the Android world for a few years now, so I know what recoveries are and such, but don't have too much experience as far as comparing recoveries.

Back when I was on my OG Droid, I started out on SPRecovery but stuck with CWR for pretty much the whole time.

Once on my TB, I grabbed the obvious choice and installed CWR. It's done just fine for me, but when I first heard about the TWRP, I had to try it out. Had good experiences with TWRP, but ended up going back to CWR (didn't see any huge benefits of TWRP > CWR, so I just went back for the purported stability). I just flashed RZRecovery about 20 minutes ago, and must say, it does feel quite snappy. However, I still don't see too much difference between each of these recoveries, am I missing something?


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> So what recovery is everyone using? Any horror/miracle stories?
> 
> I've been in the Android world for a few years now, so I know what recoveries are and such, but don't have too much experience as far as comparing recoveries.
> 
> ...


Have you tried amon ra recovery you can DL it from ROM manager its just an alternative.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the big pull (or was supposed to be) was that he wanted to be able to flash tar files the same as zips on RZR. I'm sure there are behind the scenes differences but IMO they are all pretty much the same. I like Amon Ra for the convenience order of the options to flash/wipe.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Personally, my best experience is with 4ext on my Inc2, IDK why it's just my favorite. But I had Amon Ra on my Vortex but wasn't a big fan of it, it's almost a CWM clone. CWM is pretty much the standard now though, I've never tried TWRP but hear a lot of good things but I currently use RZR and its awesome, I love how the menus are set up, especially the wipe menu. I mean hey it allows for overclocking which, I have yet to see the difference's in speed but I'm sure its there.


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yea, the main differences I've noticed are the different orders of the options. I haven't tried AmonRa yet, but RZR has been by far the fastest I've seen for backups/restores. How is the speed in AmonRa compare to say CWR?


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Using TWRP for a while now. No problems.


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

What is this RZR recovery ya'll are talking about? Anyone have a link or can point me where a thread is on it so I can read up? Thanks.

I've almost always used CWM. Tried TWR for a little while but didn't see much difference. I'm using an older version of CWM from Jcase that gives the option to go into bootloader from recovery.

I'm a flashaholic tho and wouldn't mind seeing some faster recover and restore times like this RZR seems to offer.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/323-rzrecovery/


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/forum/323-rzrecovery/


Thank you sir


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

I use rzr as well if only because it's what I used on my d1. All in all there really isn't much of a difference functionally between the various recoveries unless you ate trying to install something with a .tgz format in which case rzr is really the only way to go. Like has been mentioned, rzr is faster than the rest, and for me, that's reason enough to use it.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> Yea, the main differences I've noticed are the different orders of the options. I haven't tried AmonRa yet, but RZR has been by far the fastest I've seen for backups/restores. How is the speed in AmonRa compare to say CWR?


I feel like the wiping/flashing is faster with AmonRa but the backup/restore is sloo-o-o-o-o-o-o-w. If the backup/restore was faster I would probably just waste that time so watching the periods fill the screen is well worth it for me. I used TWRP but I, even though I know it isn't the case, blame it for my 3/4G data loss. It was nice but I wasn't a fan.


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> rzr is faster than the rest, and for me, that's reason enough to use it.


This.


----------



## brizey (Jul 18, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> This.


RZ flies. Cut my backup time to one third from TWRP. From almost ten minutes to a little over three minutes. Unless i encounter a problem, i am not going back. And unless cwm has added the ability to press and hold to scroll, i will never go back to it, either.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I think I will give this a go. Couple questions first.. does it delete clockwork? Can I use existing backups? And I'm on cm, I just flash the zip in cwm like flashing a rom or update zip and rename all that?

Thanks, hate to sound like a noob lol but I've been clockwork only option on old phone, something new haha


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Personally, my best experience is with 4ext on my Inc2, IDK why it's just my favorite. But I had Amon Ra on my Vortex but wasn't a big fan of it, it's almost a CWM clone. CWM is pretty much the standard now though, I've never tried TWRP but hear a lot of good things but I currently use RZR and its awesome, I love how the menus are set up, especially the wipe menu. I mean hey it allows for overclocking which, I have yet to see the difference's in speed but I'm sure its there.


AmonRa was out waaay before CWR. It was one of the first recoveries from the original android phone the G1 and i am using it today on my TB. Ive used CWR, and TWRP, to b honest they all do same basic things maybe a lil different under the hood tho, i guess its all up to the user.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> I think I will give this a go. Couple questions first.. does it delete clockwork? Can I use existing backups? And I'm on cm, I just flash the zip in cwm like flashing a rom or update zip and rename all that?
> 
> Thanks, hate to sound like a noob lol but I've been clockwork only option on old phone, something new haha


It deletes CWM....becuase they can't occupy the same space? but its just a update.zip you run while in cwm and your done, also it doesn't delete your old backups* but, it stores them in a different directory, and maybe a different format, but you can try moving your old backups and seeing if it'll accept them, its worth a shot.But besides that it runs just like CWM, just looks and acts a little different or does it a different ways, all the same functionality in other words. and a little more


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the answers! Makes more sense now. I just haven't messed round with diff recoveries before.. I'm okay with losing cwm to try it, just not willing to lose my backups. But it has to be renamed update.zip and flashed as such, wierd to not install from SD card option lol. And I'm assuming to go back cwm if wants you just flash it again from rom manager and it deleted razor. Gotcha. Thanks again!


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeap, that's exactly how you go back, and np I'll copy my backups and see if it works later tonight when i have time


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> Thanks for the answers! Makes more sense now. I just haven't messed round with diff recoveries before.. I'm okay with losing cwm to try it, just not willing to lose my backups. But it has to be renamed update.zip and flashed as such, wierd to not install from SD card option lol. And I'm assuming to go back cwm if wants you just flash it again from rom manager and it deleted razor. Gotcha. Thanks again!


You do NOT need to rename anything with rzr. You flash zip files the same way you do on cwr. Also rzr does not stand for "razor"...it stands for "raid zero recovery"...raidzero is the dev...


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just installed RZR, pretty nice so far! I loved TWRP for the touch-screen, the fact that RZR has that too plus more is really awesome.


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2011)

PapaSmurf6768 said:


> Just installed RZR, pretty nice so far! I loved TWRP for the touch-screen, the fact that RZR has that too plus more is really awesome.


Link?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

PapaSmurf6768 said:


> Just installed RZR, pretty nice so far! I loved TWRP for the touch-screen, the fact that RZR has that too plus more is really awesome.


+ 1

I also just installed a little while ago. I like all the extra features it has compared to CWM.

CWM has never let me down tho. If this recovery gives me a hint of a problem I'll go back to CWM.

Diggin this RZR recovery so far tho.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

darkmatter said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


First page of this thread...


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

darkmatter said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


First Page...... Think it's the 6th or 7th post.


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

PapaSmurf6768 said:


> Just installed RZR, pretty nice so far! I loved TWRP for the touch-screen, the fact that RZR has that too plus more is really awesome.


How did you get touchscreen in rzr?


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> How did you get touchscreen in rzr?


Just slide your finger along the screen. Still faster to hold the volume button down.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just tried RZR this morning after reading this thread and so far I am liking it. Works fast and has a lot of options. Will definitely stick with it for a while.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm using CWM since rooting, if I switch to RZR will all my backups be restorable? I don't want to lose then :/

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I'm using CWM since rooting, if I switch to RZR will all my backups be restorable? I don't want to lose then :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I know you can restore your CWR backups with AmonRa's recovery.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> I'll copy my backups and see if it works later tonight when i have time


Just tested on 4 backups, stock, MIUI and I think 2 might have been back-ups from my inc2 though lmao, but none worked. (To be specific, they did indeed flash but, other than that failure to boot, I didn't even get the honor of a bootloop.)

If you NEED your old backups, stay on CWM if you only want 1 or two and have an extra 10-15 mins you can just
Backup via CWM, Restore the backup you want to keep, Boot back down Flash RZR, backup that rom, flash CWM and restore a different back-up and repeat, or in reverse

Edit: Also, keep in mind swapping recoveries is not like switching roms. It is not something you should do every couple of days/weeks I suggest browsing the options finding one you like and sticking with it.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

So I can go try rzr tonight, then if need go back just go Rom manager and install cwm? And then all my backups I have from cwm will work again? I understand cant use them on rzr but when I go back to cwm theybwill be useable again right? Just wondering because if installing rzr then don't want my cwm backups to be deleted too as they're in the cwm folder. Basically just making sure that when try rzr, I don't lose anything and can completely be back where started with old backups and all available.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

That is correct if you flash back to Cwm they will still be there and usable. (to the best of my knowledge) and as long as you don't move/delete them


----------

